# How many per tank



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you guys I now know I would like to breed blue mice. I have 2 tanks of 2ft and a mini duna and a 1.5 ft tank I would like to know is it ok to place 1 buck in 1.5 Tank and 2 does in 2ft tanks and have the mini duna as a nursery tank. Or would I be able to add more does to the 2ft tank.

that woudl mean I would be able to keep 
1 buck
4 does

thanks


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Where are you from? What is a mini duna?


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

its a small type cage In the UK they are very popular they are again 2ft by 1ft made of plastic with a mess lid. and a small hole in the side for a water bottle


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

candycorn said:


> Where are you from? What is a mini duna?


It is or similar to one of these:
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/mini-dun ... last-15984

They are fantastic cages IMO. I usually house a nursing mother in one of these, by the time my babies are coming out of the nest, they are to big to fit through the bars at the top. Though usually I remove the second level part when I house mum and babies in there.


----------



## Moor-Mice (Oct 10, 2012)

Yes that is the cage that I have. So do you think 2 or 3 does to a 2ft tank the mini duna for the mom and pups the 1.5ft for the stud


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Moor-Mice said:


> Yes that is the cage that I have. So do you think 2 or 3 does to a 2ft tank the mini duna for the mom and pups the 1.5ft for the stud


Depends on if you are going to cull the litter down.
The mini duna, I usually house 3-4 females in that AREN'T pregnant. If they are pregnant, one to a cage/tank.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a colony of females in one of those there are 8 of them and they live quite happily and all tend to sleep in a ball under the shelf in the shredded paper  they all get along and i have no issues with them at all  .... they do get out of the cage every day into a run so they have more space to stretch their legs


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i often keep groups of 4 girls in a duna when they rest between litters


----------

